# Air in hot water supply



## Nordic Reno's (Dec 31, 2008)

Howdy All.... 

Air bubbles (murky white) are showing up in 2 of 4 faucets in at a HO residence. One faucet and tub run clear, the two other faucets run murky on hot...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry guys! getting old I guess!

Try 
contractortalk.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bill what the hell, are you slippin in your old age, how bout an intro? tell us who you are?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> Not all run murky?
> I would check the areator, remove them and see what happens. May be something in it.



Wow. Your slipping, how do we know this guy is a real plumber?

OR - did we remove that "you have to make a intro" post rule ?

Just curious?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i saw this post a few minutes ago and thought i'd give him the "do an intro and tell us who you are" thing but figured i was too lowly of a new recruit and one of the old timers would be better suited to lay it down. hmmmm.








paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i saw this post a few minutes ago and thought i'd give him the "do an intro and tell us who you are" thing but figured i was too lowly of a new recruit and one of the old timers would be better suited to lay it down. hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA, Bill you drinking again?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I got it boys!
I was not thinking!

1 strike!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Boys? You calling me a boy?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Up.....thats two strikes now


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Only one man calls me boy in my world, and thats Mr. parker to the rest of you.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

2 strikes? Man, I need to watch my step!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> 2 strikes? Man, I need to watch my step!


Either that or share the beer :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

well nordic, first i would start by turning the main breaker off in your panel. B i would make sure that al lmy toilets are drained all the way out and that there is no water in the tanks.4th, you need some duct tape to stretch from one toilet bowl to the other. C, with the duct tape stretched as far as it can go with out coming unstuck from both tanks, walk in a circle aournd the ceiling fan in the bedroom until you feel dizzy. After that, wake up and remove duct tape and turn on main breaker at panel. that should take care of it, hell, im positive it will.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Rockstar,
Quite givin away all the fawkin trade secrets.

:ban::laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

man, im just trying to help the poor guy, my imagination is full of a lot of bs,


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> well nordic, first i would start by turning the main breaker off in your panel. B i would make sure that al lmy toilets are drained all the way out and that there is no water in the tanks.4th, you need some duct tape to stretch from one toilet bowl to the other. C, with the duct tape stretched as far as it can go with out coming unstuck from both tanks, walk in a circle aournd the ceiling fan in the bedroom until you feel dizzy. After that, wake up and remove duct tape and turn on main breaker at panel. that should take care of it, hell, im positive it will.


Your forgot that he needs to do a hydro-static test to see if the lines hold the psi first


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

yea, but he'll need a prv and a 4"backflow first, and i perosnally arent even going to open that bag of oranges.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

True true, good looks


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Great advice rockstar, But u forgot its counter clockwise around the fan


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

dont any of you guys use fetzer valves or 40 weight ball bearings.:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Call up Billy Mays and order Super Duper Mighty Putty.



















Make sure you get the triple order deal!
Activate the whole triple order and stick it on one of the blades of your ceiling fan.
Wait for it to harden and turn it on high speed.
It will shake the bubbles out of your hot water heater.:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> Either that or share the beer :thumbup::thumbup:


That will never happen, Never will I share my beer:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> Great advice rockstar, But u forgot its counter clockwise around the fan


Only if you are NORTH of the equator, south of the equator you will need to go clockwise. But lets not forget to wear the chicken feather hat while chanting "Ooh cha goo! Ooh cha goo!"


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

mighty putty is all you need. i get it deliverd by the case load and use it on everything. all my slip joint nuts, any threaded connections, instead of putty on strainers, ect. i don't even solder anymore, i just glob this [email protected]#t on. :thumbup::thumbup:








paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You need to get real wet head, where is the common joe going to be able to find a pump capable of pushing more than the needed 1000psi to properly test the system. I geuss in a pinch he could rent a pressure washer and hook it up to a hose bib and feed the pressure washer from the neighor's hose bib.:brows: Poor man's test pump. He would most likely need to call the city out to turn his water off first since he doesn't have the proper tool to turn the main valve off..........



******* said:


> Your forgot that he needs to do a hydro-static test to see if the lines hold the psi first


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Boy! Do I love to hear " hot water heater". Sounds like we are on hgtv.
Restaurants have water heater boosters to wash dishes with. THAT, is considered a " hot water heater".
Sorry. No offense to anyone. Just had to vent. :wallbash:


----------

